# freshpet



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought a roll of freshpet food and Rocky loves it. Anyone else here that has tried it? I was kind of shocked to see that is seems very high quality and is sold not only a pet stores but supermarkets as well. I am thinking of adding it as a major part of his diet.

Freshpet.com


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I can hardly find word to express my gratitude to Freshpet foods. Pearl was diagnosed with Inflammatory Bowel Disease a bit over a month ago. She had no appetite and wouldn't eat even my home cooking. She'd lost 2 important pounds and was severely vomiting with constant diarrhea. Poor miserable doggie broke my heart.

We'd dealt with ER vets, Internal Med Vet and Nutritionist Vet and Pearl was put on a few different choices of lowish fat limited ingredient prescription foods. She was barely improving. Finally the Nutritionist Vet suggested Freshpet, as it was pure without additives or preservatives. She suggested the line that is in supermarkets so it's been very easy.

I can only say I've NEVER seen a dog so in love with a food! Pearl eats only Freshpet (and a few specialized treats including sweet potato) has put back her 2 missing lbs., has amazing amounts of energy, healthy poops and it even has her drinking water/peeing much more often which is a good thing in her case. She also lives on Pepcid AD twice a day I might add and, as this IBD is supposedly chronic, I don't know what the future state of her health holds.

I did an advanced search here in SM and found an amazing thread from some years back where a person who was employed by Freshpet was "held to the wall" and came through shining!

I can only RAVE about Freshpet!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so glad to read that you are liking FreshPet. I've been checking it out in the store, and keep meaning to ask what everyone thinks. Our old boy Lucky (today is his birthday btw!), is in very failing / aging health. I may have to give it a try. I'm hopeful since he also likes the rolls of Natural Balance. Maybe they'll be a bit alike and we can get some pounds on my sweet old boy.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This is encouraging. I was also very excited because it works out to be less expensive than the canned I have been purchasing! He loves the treats and the rolls


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I'm so glad to read that you are liking FreshPet. I've been checking it out in the store, and keep meaning to ask what everyone thinks. Our old boy Lucky (today is his birthday btw!), is in very failing / aging health. I may have to give it a try. I'm hopeful since he also likes the rolls of Natural Balance. Maybe they'll be a bit alike and we can get some pounds on my sweet old boy.


Happy Birthday Lucky!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

And it is highly rated on dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As I've said before Freshpet is in grocery stores and Vital is in Pet stores...all in refrigerator. They're made by the same company and very much alike so if one doesn't carry it (supermarkets here don't) then try the other.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This is great news....sounds like a wonderful new food to give a try. BTW, off topic, but thanks Deborah for Lucky's birthday wishes!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I started buying fresh pet about 6 months ago to try something different. Needless to say my Bailey girl gobbled it right up. She likes all the flavors so far. I need to let her try the treats.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

bailey02 said:


> I started buying fresh pet about 6 months ago to try something different. Needless to say my Bailey girl gobbled it right up. She likes all the flavors so far. I need to let her try the treats.


The treats are Dog Joy bones which I purchased only to return; says right on the package "not for dogs under 12 lbs."

I am so glad dog food advisor.com has added them; I contacted them to do so!

PS Happy B'day Lucky!! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

How much of this food to you feed per feeding? The feeding guidelines go from 5 to 20 pounds so I'm not quite sure how much to feed. I did give them some today and they went crazy over it! They were starting to snub their regular food. Thanks!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

sophie said:


> How much of this food to you feed per feeding? The feeding guidelines go from 5 to 20 pounds so I'm not quite sure how much to feed. I did give them some today and they went crazy over it! They were starting to snub their regular food. Thanks!


Well, Pearlie gets 1/8 lb. (cut at the slice mark) twice a day and she seems good with that. That makes it easiest; directions say little ones should have 1-4lb. - 1/2 lb. per day if I remember correctly.

Told ya they'd flip!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do 1/8 when I feed it as a meal and I feel like that is quite a bit.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Well, Pearlie gets 1/8 lb. (cut at the slice mark) twice a day and she seems good with that. That makes it easiest; directions say little ones should have 1-4lb. - 1/2 lb. per day if I remember correctly.
> 
> Told ya they'd flip!


How much does Pearlie weigh?

Linda


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have any recommendations of how to heat Freshpet up. I got the little cups of food, but Micky always likes his food warm. With kibble I just pour hot water on it and let it sit, but I wasn't sure how to heat the Freshpet. Any ideas? Maybe we will just get the rolls next time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I went to Petsmart and asked why their Freshpet refrigerator was empty. I was told that they are likely discontinuing carrying their products because Freshpet requires really high quantity orders that they cannot justify ordering. I was also told that the "fast seller" Freshpet products they try to re-order, take forever Freshpet to get to them for re-stock. I was also told that the Walmart next door is having the same difficulties with Freshpet. I guess I will have to check our local grocery store chains to see which of those will carry the products. 

I asked Petsmart if they would consider carrying Natural Balance (like our Petco does) and he said they really want to, but Natural Balance cannot handle the quantity orders that Petsmart needs.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Last week I purchased Vital - The complete meal and my two just loved it. I did heat it up for a few seconds in the microwave to take out the chill.

Becky, I just called them and asked about heating up their food for a few seconds in the microwave and they said that it was fine to do that.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> I went to Petsmart and asked why their Freshpet refrigerator was empty. I was told that they are likely discontinuing carrying their products because Freshpet requires really high quantity orders that they cannot justify ordering. I was also told that the "fast seller" Freshpet products they try to re-order, take forever Freshpet to get to them for re-stock. I was also told that the Walmart next door is having the same difficulties with Freshpet. I guess I will have to check our local grocery store chains to see which of those will carry the products.
> 
> I asked Petsmart if they would consider carrying Natural Balance (like our Petco does) and he said they really want to, but Natural Balance cannot handle the quantity orders that Petsmart needs.


So freshpet requires too large an order and natural balance can't keep up with the large order size they would need lol stores are weird sometimes......nobody around here carries it at all


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My poor Cozette still has issues with eating. She is on Purina EN but really doesn't like it. She has been turning up her nose at it, and had me in tears yesterday because she would barely eat anything again. She is thin and I get so worried. I've been thinking about Freshpet Vital because Petco here does have it. But, I'm afraid to rock the boat as she does tolerate the Purina EN when she eats it. I think it has gotten to the point that she knows she gets miserable after she eats so now she simply does not like to eat. I'm not sure what to do. 

Funny enough, she really wanted the food I was eating last night which was a chicken dish. It had wine in it (cooked for six hours in the crockpot), and knowing grapes are toxic I didn't want to give her any. She nearly crawled up my head to get to my fork!


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Linda - sorry I didn't reply sooner! Pearl weighs 9 lbs. and is fairly skinny. I'm thinking of increasing her food, actually.

I heat up the diced Freshpet for 5 secs. in the nuker.

As for little Cozette - Pearl turned her nose up at EN as well. After turning that same little nose up and numerous other Rx foods of all kinds. Including my home cooking, eventually. I switched to this Freshpet (Not Vital - it had more ingredients than the Basic one in the supermarkets!) at the suggestion of the Vet Nutritionist who really wanted Pearl to eat. Don't worry about the transitioning, just do it slowly - it was the best transition and the healthiest for Pearl! I am thrilled.

Unfortunately as long as she continues "cleaning up her own stool":smilie_tischkante: she might continue her IBD issues. Today, for example, after perhaps 2 months, she vomited in the morning again. I'm trying hard not to over react and pull out the arsenal of meds I have for her.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

My Buddy has always been the pickiest of eaters. It has driven us crazy trying to find a decent quality food that he would eat. Both he and Mia have been on Freshpet food since we got Mia in November. They both LOVE this food. Mia is a little garbage disposal though and I believe she would eat anything put in front of her. But for Buddy to like this food it has to be good. My supermarkets in my small town do not carry it and I have to drive about 60 miles roundtrip to purchase it at Petsmart so when I go I buy a lot of it. I love the fact that it has a pretty long expiration date until the package is opened. I also heat it up for a few seconds in the microwave. I read the post that Petsmart may not carry this anymore! Oh My!!! I hope this is not so because I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky loves the Fresh Pet Chicken roll. I slice 1/8 right on the marker. He asks me to be fed now which is amazing. He gobbles his food down morning and night. He would eat more if I let him, but I think this is enough for his 5.3 weight. My supermarket Albertson's is carrying it which makes it so easy. I have seen it at the Petco here too.




furevermy2luvs said:


> My Buddy has always been the pickiest of eaters. It has driven us crazy trying to find a decent quality food that he would eat. Both he and Mia have been on Freshpet food since we got Mia in November. They both LOVE this food. Mia is a little garbage disposal though and I believe she would eat anything put in front of her. But for Buddy to like this food it has to be good. My supermarkets in my small town do not carry it and I have to drive about 60 miles roundtrip to purchase it at Petsmart so when I go I buy a lot of it. I love the fact that it has a pretty long expiration date until the package is opened. I also heat it up for a few seconds in the microwave. I read the post that Petsmart may not carry this anymore! Oh My!!! I hope this is not so because I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky loves the Fresh Pet Chicken roll. I slice 1/8 right on the marker. He asks me to be fed now which is amazing. He gobbles his food down morning and night. He would eat more if I let him, but I think this is enough for his 5.3 weight. My supermarket Albertson's is carrying it which makes it so easy. I have seen it at the Petco here too.


Yes, Dianne! Pearl's never ASKED for her meals before. Now she begins an hour before feeding time. I'm going to have to see if increasing the amount (giving her 1 1/2 of the 1/8 slices now instead of just the 1/8) makes any difference. I have noticed she's drinking more water, which is great! So glad Rocky loves it too! Isn't it amazing stuff??


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It sure is amazing stuff! My husband says he is now a real dog that eats!:HistericalSmiley:



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Yes, Dianne! Pearl's never ASKED for her meals before. Now she begins an hour before feeding time. I'm going to have to see if increasing the amount (giving her 1 1/2 of the 1/8 slices now instead of just the 1/8) makes any difference. I have noticed she's drinking more water, which is great! So glad Rocky loves it too! Isn't it amazing stuff??


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> It sure is amazing stuff! My husband says he is now a real dog that eats!:HistericalSmiley:


Not Pearl, she's still a TOY that often requires her batteries be removed!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Not Pearl, she's still a TOY that often requires her batteries be removed!!!


----------

